# Revving and stalling (fuel supply?) problem



## Saltspring (Mar 5, 2021)

My 1954 Massey Ferguson TEA20 tractor suddenly started revving and then sputtering for no apparent reason. When I start it, it revs up and then sputters, and goes through that for a couple of cycles and then dies. I've checked the carb and installed a new carb kit with a new float needle valve. I also installed an inline filter but none of this has any effect. I've also removed the glass fuel bowl and valve system to check the debris screen, all of which were clean.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Saltspring,
Sounds like it may be a governor problem. I would disconnect the governor link to the carburetor, and see it you can stabilize it by hand.


----------



## Saltspring (Mar 5, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Saltspring,
> Sounds like it may be a governor problem. I would disconnect the governor link to the carburetor, and see it you can stabilize it by hand.


Hi BigT,
Thank you for your suggestion. I was wondering if the governor might be the problem. If it is, is that a big problem to fix?


----------



## Saltspring (Mar 5, 2021)

I disconnected the governor linkage. It was difficult to start and then revved up again backfired once but I couldn't get it to idle or keep it running. I tried a few times but had the same result. It did seem to run a bit longer (maybe 10 seconds) but that was all. I adjusted the governor linkage (throttle valve?) to various positions before retrying to start it but it was difficult to tell if that made any difference. I did notice some gas leaking out on the gasket between the carb and manifold as well.

Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Saltspring said:


> I disconnected the governor linkage. It was difficult to start and then revved up again backfired once but I couldn't get it to idle or keep it running. I tried a few times but had the same result. It did seem to run a bit longer (maybe 10 seconds) but that was all. I adjusted the governor linkage (throttle valve?) to various positions before retrying to start it but it was difficult to tell if that made any difference. I did notice some gas leaking out on the gasket between the carb and manifold as well.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Thanks!


I’d suggestion looking at carburetor from what your saying. 
I think the float is sticking open . Flooding it out . Governor is trying to keep it going but it can’t. 
now why the float open ,might have a hole in it ,chEck for fuel in it. Shake it you can hear gas in it. 
water in tank rust, dirt poor or carried screens . To name a few . 
take lots of photos taking it a part and get tray with compartments to put part in to organize. 
see a site McDonald carburetor repair for kits ,I’m not familiar with that machine. 
good luck I was jumping around ,look on you tube might have a video of repairs to your carburetor


----------



## Saltspring (Mar 5, 2021)

560Dennis said:


> I’d suggestion looking at carburetor from what your saying.
> I think the float is sticking open . Flooding it out . Governor is trying to keep it going but it can’t.
> now why the float open ,might have a hole in it ,chEck for fuel in it. Shake it you can hear gas in it.
> water in tank rust, dirt poor or carried screens . To name a few .
> ...


Hi 560 Dennis,
Thank you for your suggestions. I actually solved the problem yesterday. Since I had already disassembled the carb and replaced the needle valve, and found everything else in fine condition, I changed tack and thought I'd check the ignition system (which I had recently replaced most of). In doing that, I discovered that the connecting nuts on the outside of the distributor post to which the condenser and points are connected were slightly loose. I was also using an old condenser. So, I put in a new condenser and tightened the post nuts, and the problem was solved. What initially appeared to be a fuel problem was, in fact, an ignition problem...talk about barking up the wrong tree!

Thanks to everyone for their ideas/suggestions. It's great to know that there is support out there.


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Saltspring said:


> Hi 560 Dennis,
> Thank you for your suggestions. I actually solved the problem yesterday. Since I had already disassembled the carb and replaced the needle valve, and found everything else in fine condition, I changed tack and thought I'd check the ignition system (which I had recently replaced most of). In doing that, I discovered that the connecting nuts on the outside of the distributor post to which the condenser and points are connected were slightly loose. I was also using an old condenser. So, I put in a new condenser and tightened the post nuts, and the problem was solved. What initially appeared to be a fuel problem was, in fact, an ignition problem...talk about barking up the wrong tree!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their ideas/suggestions. It's great to know that there is support out there.


Good for you , always so simple , retrace your footsteps . Get out there an run it hard


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Reminds me of the old saying, "Ninety percent of carburetor problems are electrical". We have all been there before, if we are old enough.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Vanman08 said:


> Reminds me of the old saying, "Ninety percent of carburetor problems are electrical". We have all been there before, if we are old enough.


And 90 per cent of electrical problems are gas carby problems, but it is easier to check electrical first.


----------

